# Neue Idee: Klassenbezeichnung mit Spezialisierung



## Crowley (29. Oktober 2005)

Nachdem unsere neue BLASC-Charakter-Datenbank nun fertig ist, habe ich etwas über Verbesserungen nachgedacht. Dabei kam mir der Gedanke, dass man die Visitenkarten etwas individueller gestalten kann, indem man statt einfach nur die Klasse hinzuschreiben auch die Spezielisierung mit einfließen lässt. So dass dann bei meinem Magier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



anstatt "Gnom-Magier" "Feuermagier der Gnome" oder sowas in der Art dransteht. Solche bezeichnungen hört man ja recht oft und ich finde es auch durchaus interessant zu wissen, wie jemand spezialisiert ist. 

Festlegen lässt sich das Ganze anhand der Talentpunkte, die jemand in einen bestimmten Talentbaum gesteckt hat. 
z.B. mehr als 25 Punkte in Feuer => Feuermagier
mehr als 25 Punkte in Eis => Eismagier
mehr als 20 Punkte in Eis und Feuer => Elementarmagier

Leider kenn ich mich nicht mit allen Klassen aus, darum wende ich mich an euch. Was für Spezialbezeichnungen gibt es bei den anderen Klassen? Diese sollten allerdings auch Rollenspiel-Ansprüchen genügen, also Imba-Schamane scheidet aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn da genug zusammen kommt werde ich das demnächst mal in den Herold einbauen.


----------



## Zeno (29. Oktober 2005)

XXX steht fuer die Rasse


Druide
Gleichgewicht/Wilder Kampf/Wiederherstellung

xxxdruide der Balance
Wilder Kampfdruide der xxx
xxxDruide der Natur
--------------------------------------------------------------

Schurke
Meucheln/Kampf/Taeuschung

Meuchler der xxx
Dunkler Kaempfer der
Taeuscher der xxx
--------------------------------------------------------------

Jaeger
Tierherrschaft/Treffsicherheit/Ueberleben

Tiermeister der xxx
Adlerauge der XXX
Ueberlebensmeister der xxx
--------------------------------------------------------------

Krieger
Waffen/Furor/Schutz

xxxkrieger der Waffen
xxxkrieger der Furor
Schutzkrieger der xxx

--------------------------------------------------------------
Magier
Arkane/Feuer/Eis

Arkaner Magier der xxx
Feuermagier der xxx
Eismagier der xxx

--------------------------------------------------------------
Schamane
Elementar/Verstaerkung/Wiederherstellung

Elemtarer Schamane der xxx
XXXschamane der Staerkung
xxxschamane der Natur
--------------------------------------------------------------
Paladin

Heilig/Schutz/Vergeltung

Heiliger Paladin der xxx
Schutzpaladin der xxx
xxxpaladin der Vergeltung
--------------------------------------------------------------

Hexenmeister
Gebrechen/Daemonologie/Zerstoerung

xxxHexenmeister der Gebrechenszauber
xxxHexenmeister der Daemonen
xxxHexenmeister der Zerstoerung
--------------------------------------------------------------

Priester
Disziplin/Heilig/Schatten

xxxpriester der Diszplinerter 
Heiliger Priester der xxx
xxxpriester des Schatten


----------



## JokerGermany (29. Oktober 2005)

Zeno schrieb:
			
		

> Priester
> Disziplin/Heilig/Schatten
> 
> xxxpriester der Diszplinerter
> ...



Hab mir Zwar nicht alles angeguckt, aber da es so oft in der Deutsche Sprache benutzt wird.

Holypriest oder Holypriester


Dann schlage ich vor, das wir das auch bei den Berufenmachen, wenn man so weit ist.
z.B. Gnomen Meisteringeneur oder Goblin Meisteringeneur


----------



## Sentenzza (30. Oktober 2005)

tz WoW spieler machen sich über sowas sorgen und DAoC'ler müssen angst udn bange haben das GOA nich alle server schliesst weil ehh keiner mehr spielt
geht weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (30. Oktober 2005)

Sentenzza schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir Zwar nicht alles angeguckt, aber da tz WoW spieler machen sich über sowas sorgen und DAoC'ler müssen angst udn bange haben das GOA nich alle server schliesst weil ehh keiner mehr spielt
> geht weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja, also auf SH braucht  man wegen sowas keine angst haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Daoc 4 ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowley (30. Oktober 2005)

Zeno schrieb:
			
		

> Schurke
> Meucheln/Kampf/Taeuschung
> 
> Meuchler der xxx
> ...



Danke Zeno, da sind schon ein paar brauchbare Vorschläge dabei. Allerdings möchte ich den ursprünglichen Klassennamen nicht nochmal extra aufführen, deshalb sollte dieser auch dirket in den Bezeichnungen zu finden sein. Alternativ zu z.B. "Tiermeister der Zwerge" könnte ich mir eventuell "Zwergen-Jäger der Tierbeherrschung" oder "Tierbeherrschender Jäger der Zwerge" oder sowas vorstellen.
Allerdings sollten die Bezeichnungen auch eine gewisse Aussagekraft besizen. Anstatt für jeden Talentbaum eine Bezeichnung zu finden denke ich genügt es die gebräuchlichen Speccungen abzudecken. Deswegen würde ich gern von den Experten wissen, welche Speccungen typisch sind und wie diese Bezeichnet werden.



			
				JokerGermany schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir Zwar nicht alles angeguckt, aber da es so oft in der Deutsche Sprache benutzt wird.
> 
> Holypriest oder Holypriester
> Dann schlage ich vor, das wir das auch bei den Berufenmachen, wenn man so weit ist.
> ...


Die englischen Begriffe sind zwar durchaus sehr gebräuchlich, dennoch möchte ich diese nur ungern bei uns einbauen, da das rollenspieltechnisch nicht so ganz passen würde. (Obwohl ich im Spiel denglish immer ganz gern als "seltsamen Zwergen-Dialekt" entschuldige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Ich denke "Heiligpriester" oder "Priester der Heilung" sind genauso gut zu gebrauchen.

Bezüglich der Handwerksspezialisierung: Das ist ne sehr gute Idee, die ich auch gern umsetzen würde. Allerdings weiß ich leider nicht, wie man diese aus dem Interface auslesen kann, da sie soweit ich weiß nirgendwo aufgeführt wird.


----------



## Kazragore_BdC (30. Oktober 2005)

Auf Pet geskillt Jäger werden z. B. Als BM-Jäger bezeichnet (Beastmaster-Jäger)


----------



## Rookie (30. Oktober 2005)

bei rogues hab ich noch nix dergleichen gehört...
würd gern ma wissen was ich dann wäre, ich skill relativ nach eigenem motto...
21/5/25...


----------



## B3N (30. Oktober 2005)

Mal von mir 2 Klassenvorschläge...

*Rogues*

Meuchelmord => Meuchelmeister
Kampf => Kampfmeister
Feingefühl => Tarnmeister

*Druiden*

Gleichgewicht => Moonkinwandler
Wilder Kampf => Rudelführer
Wiederherstellung => Naturmeister


----------



## Regnor (30. Oktober 2005)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Mal von mir 2 Klassenvorschläge...
> 
> *Rogues*
> 
> ...



finde das da Meister der Tarnung sich aber besser anhört b3n 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerGermany (30. Oktober 2005)

Crowley schrieb:
			
		

> Bezüglich der Handwerksspezialisierung: Das ist ne sehr gute Idee, die ich auch gern umsetzen würde. Allerdings weiß ich leider nicht, wie man diese aus dem Interface auslesen kann, da sie soweit ich weiß nirgendwo aufgeführt wird.
> [post="102671"][/post]​



Also ich als Gnomen-Ingenieur habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 im Inventar.
Wenn ihr das Inventar auslest, dürftet ihr damit schonmal keine Pobs haben


----------



## Crowley (31. Oktober 2005)

Das Inventar lesen wir nicht mehr aus, da es vermutlich nicht von öffentlichen Interesse ist. Allerdings habe ich die benötigten Infos im Zauberbuch gefunden. Die nächste Profiler-Version sollte das dann können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## melkor23 (31. Oktober 2005)

Zeno schrieb:
			
		

> Krieger
> Waffen/Furor/Schutz
> 
> xxxkrieger der Waffen
> ...



Für die Spezialisierung der Krieger würde ich folgende kleine Veränderungen vorschlagen:

Untoter Krieger der Waffenkunst
Untoter Krieger des Furors
Untoter Krieger des Schutzes


----------



## JokerGermany (31. Oktober 2005)

melkor23 schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Spezialisierung der Krieger würde ich folgende kleine Veränderungen vorschlagen:
> 
> Untoter Krieger der Waffenkunst
> Untoter Krieger des Furors
> ...




Also, ohne die Rasse, reicht das auch schon, finde ich.


----------



## JokerGermany (31. Oktober 2005)

Crowley schrieb:
			
		

> Das Inventar lesen wir nicht mehr aus, da es vermutlich nicht von öffentlichen Interesse ist. Allerdings habe ich die benötigten Infos im Zauberbuch gefunden. Die nächste Profiler-Version sollte das dann können.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thx *freu*


----------

